

Farewell GOOG-411 - maalyex
http://pogue.blogs.nytimes.com/2010/10/14/farewell-goog-411/?src=mv

======
SkyMarshal
TLDR: Alternatives:

 _"Anyway, if you intend to soldier on in the post-GOOG-411 world, here are
your options:

\- Use Google’s even older, text-message version of GOOG-411, which is still
available. You can text, for example, “home depot dallas tx” to the address
46645 — that is, GOOGL — and you’ll be texted back with the information.
Unfortunately, that’s nowhere near as quick or as hands-free as GOOG-411.

\- Use the Google Mobile App. It’s available for Android, iPhone or
BlackBerry. You speak what you want, just as with GOOG-411 (“CVS pharmacy San
Diego”), and you’re shown the best matches on a map, complete with prominent,
one-tap phone numbers.

Unfortunately, it’s not hands-free and it works only on those three app
phones.

\- Use Microsoft’s competing service, 800-BING-411.

BING-411 is a renamed version of TellMe, which Microsoft bought in 2008 for
about $1 billion. (You can read about the service here. Or read my original
2001 Times review .)"_

